
Why Aren't More Employees Suing Uber? - coloneltcb
https://www.wired.com/story/uber-susan-fowler-travis-kalanick-arbitration/
======
horsecaptin
Because they like working there. The few cases that didn't succeeded in making
a large stink because of the media echo chamber - the media feeds on
controversy.

~~~
throwawaymanbot
It says a lot when a person likes to cast the _reporting_ of issues as the
biggest problem, and not the actual issues themselves.

When in reality, If certain people at Uber, had of watched how they conducted
themselves, instead of acting like they were lords sent from Hubristan, then
its safe to say there would not have been legal, nor journalistic interest in
such issues.

~~~
horsecaptin
Certainly, the companies and managements are at fault. But is a constant
unending stream of opinion and analysis to support opinions really reporting?

~~~
throwawaymanbot
As new facts emerge, and things develop, so does the story.

I mean, should the press only be allowed to do a power point presentation,
once, for posterity when a story breaks and then never revisit it?

I'm failing to see what your gripe is here.

------
throwawaymanbot
Really, Who has the cash for a legal fight with any large corporation, let
alone Uber?

In Ubers case, add in an alleged toxic employment environment for some
employees/staff, and what motivation is there?

Like many other investment vehicles, Uber has truckloads of other peoples
money to spend, to protect the investment, and those lawyers are only to happy
to help them spend, regardless of the rights or wrongs.

------
anghor
Because Uber drivers are marginalised people who don't understand employment
law and figure if they politicians haven't stepping in it must be legal.

~~~
fred_is_fred
I wouldn't bulk classify Uber drivers as marginalized people. I've had some
that worked for pharmaceutical companies, retired teachers, etc.

